# coil airbag (rear suspension)



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

I have coil air bags in the rear and I don't know how much pressure they can handle. What do you think?
Don't know which manufacturer... they are red 

Chris


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

usually fill them 30-50 psig.


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

If I fill 30psi the car looks great!!
So this won't hurt the air bags or anything else?
But I'd like to know whats the maximum just to check how it would look like.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I put in just enough to keep the rear of the car from squatting down and the tires rubbing under WOT. 
I do not use them to jack up the back of the car. I do not know the MAX pressure they can handle. Maybe check their webpage?


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know who build them.. I found some that can handle 35psi, maybe I should not go higher than that. 
I really like the new look npw, 2-3inches higher than before.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't like the jacked up in the back look. These cars are supposed to be low and mean!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with Rukee and he has about the widest tires i have ever seen stuffed in there w/o mini tubs, have mine just full enough (12psi) to take out the bounce and sway of our luxury cars and keep my rubber from getting peeled like an apple I also like them with a valve for each rather than "T'd" so i can level it out...do not care for the "Joe Dirt" stuff those 285's on some Deep dish and jack'r up with air shocks look especially with the flat top wheel wells.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You mean like this? Don't hate. I love the deepdish look with a rise in the rear....:willy:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

^That is a classic look, but it does'nt do much for handling. Don't get me wrong, I just like the tires tucked in, I cant tell you how many times I had tire rub on cars set up like that.

I've got a 12.5 x 29 tire tucked in my stock wheelwells. There is plenty of room to get them in there.

And Greengoat, don't change it if you like it, your car is too cool. Nothing like the look of "Deep Dish" mags. :cool


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

People do same odd stuff. 3 example up there.

The 66 67 GTO has to be the most versatile car. It looks good lowered, raked, raised a bit all around, Side pipes, Big fat flat topped tires,...... You have to work at it get it to be WTF did you do. 

I like the jacked up rear, huge side pipe, with fat white lettered tires hanging past the fender Wells and deep dish centerline smoothies. Wouldn't own it myself but it is a dirty little secret that I keep.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry Green, not a hater...truth be told my 69' firebird had fender flairs and deep dish centerlines with the widest 50's that i could get on the rims that was back in teh early 80's....but at my age the back and knees cannot take the jarring effect. The 64-67 have such a flat top on the wheel well and they were designed to sit low with mushy stock springs and with the 2 1/4" inner lip it limits us a bit more on the widths that will not rub unless we roll or cut the inner lip, where as the 68' up have a lot more room in the wells on the back and can take more tire. and i really don't think yours looks jacked up that high. I did make my front tires a bit smaller and lift the back a bit just to give it a few degrees forward rake.

http://www.californiaclassix.com/archive/69_Joe_Dirt_Daytona.html

LOL...Imagine how the Mopar nuts feel


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

No problem, Instg8ter(although, you're living up to your name, lol). I was just yanking your's and Ruk's chain a little. We all like what we like. Nobody is right and nobody is wrong, just personal preferences. Back in the late 70's, seemed like everyone was jacking them up and putting on big meats with deepdish mags. Duel exhaust was a given. Just trying to relive my youth...

Likethat - what waste of a '70(maybe there is a wrong way.. lol). A 4x4! Bleh! The top one must be used for asphalt racing... The bottom one, not sure what to say. Almost looks like his head sticks out the top given the roll cage. That's one odd lookin' duck....


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Which do you like more? I think I'll go somewhere in between

before:









after:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yet right in the middle would look good...nice ride chris (viper blue?)

hows this look?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the first pic myself.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you have drop springs on it chris? does look good low but i thought thats where you were rubbing at?


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

It was rubbing on the front axle driver side.. if i drive as low as possible there is no rubbing in the back.
I don't know what drop springs are.. that's how my car looks like from underneath:









The red airbags can be filled with air and with 30psi it looks like on the 2nd picture, with no air it looks like the 1st picture


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The red bags are probably Air Lift's, which have been around longer than the GTO. The maximum pressure is 35psi. In my 4Runner, I inflate then to about 20psi to keep it level when loaded with camping gear. On a GTO, the hot ticket is about 8-12psi on the passenger side and 4-6psi on the driver's side to help the car hook up and get out of the hole. You can use these bags to "tune" your rear suspension. Just putting maximum air in them is not the way to do it, though it will jack the car way up. Helloooo Wheel Hop!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

right about where i have mine GeeTee as the passenger side seems to sit just a touch lower with the spare and jack in place. Drop springs are set up to lower the car. 64'-67' look good lowered check out CrustySacks ride he has 2" drop front and 1" drop rear, looks low and mean. i would do as GeeTee says, my car handles the turns much better with the bags also (less sway) but with the 463 and 245 60 R15's it will still torch the tires at a 20 roll with 4 people in it and a 2:56 rear gear, god torque is fun....proved that for the wife and kids as we were leaving a cookout today...host said "let her eat" as i was leaving...he now has a 20' long one legged patch in front of his driveway.....


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, I'll try it like you said!
Nice to know that 35psi is the limit, I filled it up just to see how it looks like 
I want the wheels to look just like on the front axle concerning the distance between the tire and wheel housing. This might be about 10psi and you are right, I think the car is a little lower on the passenger side, so I will give it a little more air than on the driver side!


----------

